# 1st Slow Worm of the year?



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

31st of Jan, I saw our first slow worm. I would have thought it was a bit early but it is quite mild here. I assumed it may have been washed out of a burrow? Has anyone else seen them out yet?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive got them in my compost bin, two Ive seen in there so far.


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

This one was out on the path, in a puddle! I remember seeing a gardener in the garden above a couple of days before, maybe he'd turned their compost over?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

It is way to early for Slow worms so I think its an accidental emergence.

They are not like adders in their ability to emerge early


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

slippery42 said:


> It is way to early for Slow worms so I think its an accidental emergence.
> 
> They are not like adders in their ability to emerge early


Thanks, I had thought so. I haven't seen any others so this makes absolute sense. It's my first season in a new area so i don't know what the norm is here, although during summer, they and other lizards are prolific and adders are meant to be too, not that I've seen one here!


----------

